# SOCCER THREAD - All things round ball code



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This thing is big and it is right here in Oz. We are in Group A >>>


GROUP A - Australia, South Korea, Oman, Kuwait.

GROUP B - Uzbeks, Saudi Arabia, China, North Korea.

GROUP C - UAE, Qatar, Iran, Bahrain.

GROUP D - Japan, Jordan, Iraq, Palestine.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

GROUP A MATCHES

1-AUSTRALIA V KUWAIT-AAMI Park
9th January @ 8pm EST

2-SOUTH KOREA V OMAN-Bruce Stadium
10th January @ 4pm EST

9-KUWAIT V SOUTH KOREA-Bruce Stadium
13th January @ 6pm EST

10-OMAN V AUSTRALIA-Homebush Stadium
13th January @ 8pm EST

17-AUSTRALIA V SOUTH KOREA-Lang Park
17th January @ 8pm EST

18-OMAN V KUWAIT-Hunter Stadium
17th January @ 8pm EST


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Odds :*

AUSTRALIA 2.80

JAPAN 3

SOUTH KOREA 5

IRAN 15/2

UZBEKISTAN 17

CHINA 21

IRAQ 26

UAE 26

JORDAN 34

SAUDI ARABIA 34

NORTH KOREA 41

KUWAIT 51

OMAN 51

BAHRAIN 81

PALESTINE 101


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It's time we added our name >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

AUSTRALIA V KUWAIT-AAMI Park
Tonight @ 8pm EST

So our campaign begins tonight. 

'In Ange we trust', and Ange said not to judge things til the Asian Cup. Well tonight we get to see if the wait was worth it.

Obviously important to get off to a good start. Cahill, when he is on the park, is the obvious go-to man. But look out tonight for the X factor, Robbie Kruse!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Soccer sux.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Preview: Socceroos v Kuwait *

*Friday January 9 , 2015
Melbourne Rectangular Stadium, Melbourne*

Kick-Off: 8:00 PM (Local) (8:00 PM AEDT)

LIVE coverage on FOX SPORTS â€" coverage from 7pm
Delayed broadcast on ABC1 at 10pm

All of Australia will be behind the Socceroos on Friday night when they kick off the AFC Asian Cup against Kuwait in Melbourne.
Nothing but a victory will suffice for coach Ange Postecoglou and his squad, who will be relishing the chance to win a huge tournament on their home soil over the next three weeks.

After some impressive performances (though not, ultimately, results) at last yearâ€™s FIFA World Cup in Brazil, results in friendlies have failed to follow since, but itâ€™s been all about regenerating his squad for this tournament and beyond for the Socceroos boss.

Now they have the opportunity to prove things are on the right track in a tricky Group A against Kuwait, Oman and Korea Republic.

First opponents Kuwait have endured a tumultuous build-up to the Asian Cup, following the sacking of Brazilian coach Jorvan Vieira following their somewhat disappointing performance at the recent Gulf Cup.

New boss - Tunisian Nabil Maaloul â€" has had just one month to prepare the squad and as such are expected to take a cautious mindset into this match and try and hit the Socceroos on the counter-attack.

With that in mind, Postecolgou is likely to select a particularly attacking side to try and combat what is likely to be compact and deep-lying Kuwait defence.

The Socceroos boss is likely to stick with his preferred 4-3-3 system although with a slight tweak, with two â€œnumber 10sâ€ to be deployed in front of skipper Mile Jedinak as a screener at the base of midfield.

This is the area of the pitch is the one causing the most consternation for the boss, with a number of candidates to fill that role.

Veteran Mark Bresciano is favourite for one of those spots, with the other likely to go to either Tommy Oar, Massimo Luongo or James Troisi.

Mat Ryan is likely to get the nod in goal with Ivan Franjic, Alex Wilkinson, Matthew Spiranovic and Aziz Behich to make up the back four.

Australiaâ€™s greatest-ever goal-scorer Tim Cahill will lead the attack but Postecoglou has to decide on who his wingers will be.

Itâ€™s likely to be a more narrow attacking three, with Robbie Kruse and Mathew Leckie the leading candidates but in-form Hyundai A-League attacker. Nathan Burns is pushing hard for a start in that trio.

Itâ€™s an exciting looking line-up and one that should have plenty of firepower to bring down Kuwait.

But the Socceroos would be foolish to underestimate the nation known as â€œThe Blueâ€.

Kuwait, winners of the Asian Cup back in 1980, have a good record against Australia, losing just three of 10 previous internationals, while also winning on Australian soil in Canberra in 2009 with a goal from defender Mesaed Neda in an Asian Cup qualifier.

Goalkeeper and skipper Nawaf Al-Khaldi brings experience and quality from the back, while Yousef Nasser and Bader Almotawaa are other players to watch.
If Kuwait could snatch a point from the opening match they would be delighted, but only a victory will do for the Socceroos, who will hope a winning start will give them the confidence boost to go deep into the tournament.

Read more at http://www.socceroos.com.au/matchcentre/Australia-v-Kuwait/749140#ey17xmCiXZmfPD7J.99


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> *Odds :*
> 
> AUSTRALIA 2.80
> 
> ...


What are the odds on Qatar?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What are the odds on Qatar?


Can't win.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Can't win.


They throw a lot of money at their team, a mate who played for Victory went over for two years (I haven't seen him since he's been back) and it has set him up for life.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What are the odds on Qatar?


I checked where I copied the odds from and they appear to have inadvertently left Qatar out :smile

Sportsbet see it this way >>>

Japan - $3.50

Australia - $4.25

Iran - $7.00

South Korea - $7.00

Uzbekistan - $10

United Arab Emirates - $19

Jordan - $20

China - $26

Iraq - $26

Oman - $26

Saudi Arabia - $26

Kuwait - $41

North Korea - $41

*Qatar - $41*

Bahrain - $67


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I checked where I copied the odds from and they appear to have inadvertently left Qatar out :smile
> 
> Sportsbet see it this way >>>
> 
> ...


Interesting how they're the same long odds as North Korea :huh


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> They throw a lot of money at their team, a mate who played for Victory went over for two years (I haven't seen him since he's been back) and it has set him up for life.


Danny Allsop?

He is around. Has been a guest of the club a few times lately.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Danny Allsop?
> 
> He is around. Has been a guest of the club a few times lately.


Yeah, I just haven't seen him since he returned, I know him through my sister-in-law. The Allsops are good people.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, I just haven't seen him since he returned, I know him through my sister-in-law. The Allsops are good people.


Had a brief chat with him probably 5 or 6 years ago when he was a pretty big name in the A-League. Seemed like a nice enough guy. He's only 36 now, and should still be playing at a reasonable level. But I think he is pretty much retired. Maybe playing the occasional game at suburban level.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Had a brief chat with him probably 5 or 6 years ago when he was a pretty big name in the A-League. Seemed like a nice enough guy. He's only 36 now, and should still be playing at a reasonable level. But I think he is pretty much retired. Maybe playing the occasional game at suburban level.


Yeah, I used to catch up with him at kids' birthdays and other social does, often we'd be the only outsider men (his wife and my missus's sister are/were close friends, met through there kids) I believe he's retired, I heard third hand that the Qatar gig really paid off. What club are you with?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, I used to catch up with him at kids' birthdays and other social does, often we'd be the only outsider men (his wife and my missus's sister are/were close friends, met through there kids) I believe he's retired, I heard third hand that the Qatar gig really paid off. What club are you with?


There's only one team in Melbourne mate!

MELBOURNE VICTORY


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> There's only one team in Melbourne mate!
> 
> MELBOURNE VICTORY


True, I want to bring my boy to watch them play this season, he'll be old enough to sit through a game, I think.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> True, I want to bring my boy to watch them play this season, he'll be old enough to sit through a game, I think.


It's pretty noisy. So people are pretty tolerant of kids. If he is under 4 he gets in for free.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> It's pretty noisy. So people are pretty tolerant of kids. If he is under 4 he gets in for free.


He turns six in a week, so, yeah, he's under four.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He turns six in a week, so, yeah, he's under four.


I've saved a lot of money at sporting events over the years with similar _improvisation_.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I've saved a lot of money at sporting events over the years with similar _improvisation_.


Problem I have is he's the size of an eight year old and looks a lot older than five as well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I believe tonight's game is officially a sell-out. Not far away from kick-off now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

AUSTRALIA'S 23 MAN SQUAD

Terry Antonis, 
Aziz Behich,
Mark Bresciano, 
Nathan Burns, 
Tim Cahill, 
Jason Davidson, 
Ivan Franjic, 
Eugene Galekovic, 
Chris Herd, 
Mile Jedinak, 
Tomi Juric, 
Robbie Kruse, 
Mitchell Langerak, 
Mathew Leckie, 
Massimo Luongo, 
Matt McKay, 
Mark Milligan, 
Tommy Oar, 
Mat Ryan, 
Trent Sainsbury, 
Matthew Spiranovic, 
James Troisi, 
Alex Wilkinson.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kuwait score early - darn!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Australian starting line-up for tonight :

1 Aziz Behich,
2 Tim Cahill, 
3 Ivan Franjic, 
4 Mile Jedinak, 
5 Robbie Kruse, 
6 Mathew Leckie, 
7 Massimo Luongo, 
8 Mat Ryan
9 Trent Sainsbury, 
10 Matthew Spiranovic, 
11 James Troisi,


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Kuwait goal at 8 minutes in.

KUWAIT 1 lead AUSTRALIA 0 after 15 minutes


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ange looks like a man who knows his head is on the chopping block if he doesn't get results in this cup. Still think we will roll Kuwait but a loss puts us in the shit


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Ange looks like a man who knows his head is on the chopping block if he doesn't get results in this cup. Still think we will roll Kuwait but a loss puts us in the shit


Not the start we were looking for so far.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*CAHILL!*

1-1 and game on.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

In Tim we trust, players falling like dominos in the box now for the penalty hahaha


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Massimo Luongo!*

2-1 and loving it!


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

YES!!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Very happy with 2-1 at half after being down after only 8 minutes.

Plenty of work to be done yet though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Penalty!

Well played Kruse.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

PENALTY!!!!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mile Jedinak!

3-1


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The home team at an Asian Cup hasn't won the opening game of the tournament for something like 30 years.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Crossbar! Burns desperately unlucky, as we keep producing opportunities.

Crowd is 25,000.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Burns again unlucky. We have some strike power happening tonight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*James Troisi!*

4-1


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good first game. Looking forward to seeing how japan and China start the comp


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

AUSTRALIA 4 defeated KUWAIT 1

(Cahill, Luongo, Jedinak, Troisi)


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Good first game. Looking forward to seeing how japan and China start the comp


Will be interesting to see how Japan & China go.

We have Oman next up and they recently beat Kuwait 5-0.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Massimo Luongo named man of the match.










Luongo is congratulated by Cahill & Kruse after scoring.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Asian Cup standings table reads well at the moment >>>

http://www.afcasiancup.com/tournament-standings/en/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's matches >>>

2-SOUTH KOREA V OMAN-Bruce Stadium
10th January @ 4pm EST

3-UZBEKISTAN V NORTH KOREA-Homebush
10th January @ 6pm EST

4-SAUDI ARABIA V CHINA-Lang Park
10th January @ 6pm EST


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Results from yesterday's games >>>

Game 2-SOUTH KOREA 1 defeated OMAN 0

Game 3-UZBEKISTAN 1 defeated NORTH KOREA 0

Game 4-CHINA 1 defeated SAUDI ARABIA 0


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Tonight's matches >>>
> 
> 2-SOUTH KOREA V OMAN-Bruce Stadium
> 10th January @ 4pm EST
> ...


A mate of mine went to the Korea v Oman game here in Canberra in the rain (not in undercover seats)....to watch one goal. Faark that! Sorry mate. Havent got much love for soccer so sounds terrible to me. Cant stand watching them just pass it around in the back field and then the dives!

Anyway, each to their own. I enjoy playing it though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A mate of mine went to the Korea v Oman game here in Canberra in the rain (not in undercover seats)....to watch one goal. Faark that! Sorry mate. Havent got much love for soccer so sounds terrible to me. Cant stand watching them just pass it around in the back field and then the dives!
> 
> Anyway, each to their own. I enjoy playing it though.


The Herald Sun claim the crowd at Bruce Stadium was 25,011.

Everywhere else I am reading 12,552. Which is a more than reasonable crowd for North Korea vs Oman.

The Herald Sun count looks to be based on legs not heads :huh


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> The Herald Sun claim the crowd at Bruce Stadium was 25,011.
> 
> Everywhere else I am reading 12,552. Which is a more than reasonable crowd for North Korea vs Oman.
> 
> The Herald Sun count looks to be based on legs not heads :huh


Hmm. There you go. We don't have an A league team but still a solid Cro, Maco, Serb population so they all must have been busting to see a game.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's matches >>>

Match 5-IRAN V BAHRAIN-AAMI Park
8pm EST

Match 6-UAE V QATAR-Bruce Stadium
6pm EST


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Had a tenner on Qatar


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Had a tenner on Qatar


To win the whole shooting match?

What sort of odds did you get?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's results thus far >>>

Match 6- UAE 4 defeated QATAR 1


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

South Korea are popping thus far


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The other result from last night >>>

Match 5-IRAN 2 defeated BAHRAIN 0


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's matches >>>

Match 7-JAPAN V PALESTINE-Hunter Stadium
@ 6pm EST

Match 8-JORDAN V IRAQ-Lang Park
@ 8pm EST


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Apparently Aussie captain Mile Jedinak has been ruled out of the Oman match with the ankle injury he sustained in the Kuwait match. Mark Milligan would seem the obvious replacement.


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

I watched the China v Saudi game the other night. Fuck me, they were awful. The Sauds once had a fairly decent team....what the fuck has happened to them?

the Chinese has great support but the stadium was pretty empty. Why on earth don't they give tickets away to local schools and clubs just to get decent crowds and get kids into football?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mattress said:


> I watched the China v Saudi game the other night. Fuck me, they were awful. The Sauds once had a fairly decent team....what the fuck has happened to them?
> 
> the Chinese has great support but the stadium was pretty empty. Why on earth don't they give tickets away to local schools and clubs just to get decent crowds and get kids into football?


The crowds for most games have been pretty good. Particularly when you take into account how many games there are that don't feature the host nation.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Organisers can take heart from the *crowd attendances *at the opening games.

AAMI Park pulled more than 25,000 (the empty seats were due to corporate non-attenders) on Friday, while the other three matches all drew crowds in excess of 12,000. Iran and Bahrain had sold more than 16,000 tickets in the lead-up to their clash at AAMI Park on Sunday night.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/soccer/...rth-koreans-and-kuwaitis-20150111-12lzxv.html


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Good thread :cheers

Was pleasing to see Luongo play very well. apparently he's been tearing it up for Swindon in league 1, and is rumoured to be getting interest from clubs in the Championship. I thought Kruse looked rusty and void for the first 50 minutes. He seemed to get a lot of confidence back later on in the match though. Hopefully we see him near his best in the later stages of the tournament.

The Iran/Bahrain game was pretty entertaining last night. Good crowd as well.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Crystal Palace winning is bigger news than this.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Crystal Palace winning is bigger news than this.


It was big news. They're now out of the relegation zone, and beat a Tottenham side who just last week played Chelsea like a sock puppet. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Good thread :cheers
> 
> Was pleasing to see Luongo play very well. apparently he's been tearing it up for Swindon in league 1, and is rumoured to be getting interest from clubs in the Championship. I thought Kruse looked rusty and void for the first 50 minutes. He seemed to get a lot of confidence back later on in the match though. Hopefully we see him near his best in the later stages of the tournament.
> 
> The Iran/Bahrain game was pretty entertaining last night. Good crowd as well.


At 22, Luongo is a very exciting prospect, and I thought Kruse acquitted himself well. He needed a run under his belt and will be better for it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Results of yesterday's matches >>>

Match 7- JAPAN 4 defeated PALESTINE 0

Match 8- IRAQ 1 defeated JORDAN 0


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's matches >>>

Match 9- KUWAIT V SOUTH KOREA-Bruce Stadium
@ 6pm EST

Match 10- OMAN V AUSTRALIA-Homebush Stadium
@ 8pm EST


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ange has indicated he will rotate some players in order to keep them fit and fresh.

I'd expect Mark Milligan to come in for Mile Jedinac tonight - in this case by necessity due to Jedinac's ankle injury. When it first occurred I had a feeling his Cup was over. But also miraculously he was able to play on.










Huge game tonight for the Socceroos against Oman at Homebush.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Hearing Matty McKay will start tonight - I find that surprising TBH.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> Ange has indicated he will rotate some players in order to keep them fit and fresh.
> 
> I'd expect Mark Milligan to come in for Mile Jedinac tonight - in this case by necessity due to Jedinac's ankle injury. When it first occurred I had a feeling his Cup was over. But also miraculously he was able to play on.
> 
> ...


Ange seems to like Milligan, so he'll probably get a crack. I wouldn't mind seeing Antonis get a run sometime, but cant see it happening if the game is in the balance.

Nice avatar. Great series, and IMO a top ten character in all forms of cinema. McConaughey smashed that role. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IN: Milligan, McKay and Davidson.

OUT: Jedinak, Troisi and Behich.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Australia 2 lead Oman 0 - after 30 minutes.

(McKay 27, Kruse 30)

This is going to script very nicely.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Milligan converts the penalty on the stroke of half time - and it's 3-0 Australia.

This is shaping as one hell of an impressive campaign.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Juric on for Cahill.

Good time to rest Cahill's legs for the next challenge - probably in our next match against South Korea on Saturday night.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bresh on for Luongo too.

Luongo has been a gun in the first two matches and deserves a breather.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Juric joins the party - and it's Australia leading 4-0!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Australia 4 defeated Oman 0*

(McKay, Kruse, Milligan, Juric)

Wow!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Aussies celebrate after Juric makes it 4-0.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Last night's results >>>

Match 9- SOUTH KOREA 1 defeated KUWAIT 0 

Match 10- AUSTRALIA 4 defeated OMAN 0


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's matches >>>

Match 11- NORTH KOREA V SAUDI ARABIA-AAMI Park
@ 6pm EST

Match 12-CHINA V UZBEKISTAN-Lang Park
@ 8pm EST


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

A draw in our next match against South Korea on Saturday night would be enough to ensure we top the table in GROUP A after this round robin section is completed.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> A draw in our next match against South Korea on Saturday night would be enough to ensure we top the table in GROUP A after this round robin section is completed.


We should really win it. Korea have been pretty average thus far. It'll be a completely different game though, and I expect Korea to lift. One thing that I know for sure though, is that Ange wont send them out there looking for the draw.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> We should really win it. Korea have been pretty average thus far. It'll be a completely different game though, and I expect Korea to lift. One thing that I know for sure though, is that Ange wont send them out there looking for the draw.


True. Parking the bus is not their style and if they suddenly revert to trying to play that way it could easily all turn pear shaped.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Results from tonight's matches >>>

Match 11- SAUDI ARABIA 4 defeated NORTH KOREA 1 

Match 12- CHINA 2 defeated UZBEKISTAN 1


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's games >>>

13-BAHRAIN V UAE-Bruce Stadium
@ 6pm EST

14-QATAR V IRAN-Homebush
@ 8pm EST


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I threw a long shot 5 leg 500/1 multi on yesterday. 

Bahrain to win ($5)
Iran -2 ($6.50)
Japan -1 (1.91)
Australia -1 ($3.75)
Barcelona -2 (2.40)

If it somehow gets through tonight, I'll be happy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Match already completed tonight >>>

Match 13- UAE 2 defeated BAHRAIN 1


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Group standings here >>>

http://www.afcasiancup.com/tournament-standings/en/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Remaining games in the group stage >>>

* Group A *

Match 17- AUSTRALIA V SOUTH KOREA-Lang Park
17th January @ 8pm EST

Match 18- OMAN V KUWAIT-Hunter Stadium
17th January @ 8pm EST

* Group B *

Match 19- UZBEKISTAN V SAUDI ARABIA-AAMI Park
18th January @ 8pm EST

Match 20- NORTH KOREA V CHINA-Bruce Stadium
18th January @ 8pm EST

* Group C *

Match 21- IRAN V UAE-Lang Park
19th January @ 8pm EST

Match 22-QATAR V BAHRAIN-Homebush
19th January @ 8pm EST

* Group D *

Match 15- PALESTINE V JORDAN-AAMI Park
16th January @ 6pm EST

Match 16-IRAQ V JAPAN-Lang Park
16th January @ 5pm EST

Match 23-JAPAN V JORDAN-AAMI Park
20th January @ 8pm

Match 24-IRAQ V PALESTINE-Bruce Stadium
20th January @ 8pm


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I've watched a lot of Japan over the years. If they had that 5% more potency up front, they'd be a genuine world class international team. Great technique, and midfield, backs are so so. Just need that potency in the final third. Still, they will be tough to beat in this tournament.

The Jordan/Palestine match was entertaining. The whole crowd seemed to celebrate like it was Cathy Freeman on the final straight when Palestine scored their first goal to make it 1-5. It's been a great tournament to watch.

It's also refreshing to see that not every single slight touch result in a foul. A lot of asian nations used to go down like Willem Defoe in Platoon at the slightest of touches. The referees have been pretty solid regarding fouls in this tournament, and its made the games a lot more free flowing and entertaining. I've seen some asian games thats seemed like I'm watching NFL due to the amount of stoppages heres been. It's been a tactic a few of the Gulf nations used to use to even up the playing field. From what I've seen from this tournament, that seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Australia are getting touched up right now

South Korea to win the tournament :happy


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Squire said:


> Australia are getting touched up right now
> 
> South Korea to win the tournament :happy


Unlucky not to get a point. We blew 3 great chances, and were a final pass from creating a heap more. Thought South Korea defended well though.

Not too beat about the result. Thought our attack looked great still. Refreshing to see us looking dangerous with the ball being played along the ground rather than lobbing lobs in hoping for Cahill to head home.

Whilst on Cahill, fuck he's an angry dude. Seemed to foul, and give the officials a spray every time he was involved in play.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty good crowd tonight. 43,000+ 
850,000 if you're counting moths.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

edit: dp


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

This Iran/Iraq game is entertaining. Iran got off to a 1-0 lead, then controversy over a card which resulted in the Iranians being reduced to ten men. Iraq then levelled, then went ahead in extra time. Iran have just equalised. 16 mins to go. I wanna see a dreaded shoot out :deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> This Iran/Iraq game is entertaining. Iran got off to a 1-0 lead, then controversy over a card which resulted in the Iranians being reduced to ten men. Iraq then levelled, then went ahead in extra time. Iran have just equalised. 16 mins to go. I wanna see a dreaded shoot out :deal


3-3 all now and close to shoot out time. I have a mate going nuts about it reporting it all on facebook.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> 3-3 all now and close to shoot out time. I have a mate going nuts about it reporting it all on facebook.


Yeah, it's a cracker of a game. On another note, the Canberra Souths 89 semi was on yesterday. First time I've actually seen that game. I dont think I watched it live at the time.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, it's a cracker of a game. On another note, the Canberra Souths 89 semi was on yesterday. First time I've actually seen that game. I dont think I watched it live at the time.


Oh wow. That would be great to see again! I don't remember too much about it from way back then.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Oh wow. That would be great to see again! I don't remember too much about it from way back then.


I was 8, and the concept of semi finals, elimination footy didnt hit me back then, nor did I realise I'd have to wait 18 years for my next taste of finals football afterwards. :-(


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just back from quite a trip. Haven't been near a PC or the Internet for about 2 weeks. Thankfully, via a couple of pubs, I was able to watch our last of the qualifying round loss to South Korea and quarter final win against China.

The cards appear to have fallen well for us with UAE having disposed of Japan. But as Kyrgios found in the Aussie Open, just because someone does you a favour and theoretically makes your path easier (Seppi beating Federer) doesn't mean you still won't have to work hard to progress.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Semi-finals >>>

South Korea 2 defeated Iraq 0

Australia vs UAE
@8pm tonight in Newcastle


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Australia's semi-final against UAE is only just over an hour away and apparently it has rained nearly all day in Newcastle.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Socceroos likely to make 2 changes to the starting line-up. 

Spiranovic and Troisi likely to come in for Bresh and Wilkinson.

Exciting night ahead - I sure hope so anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Not so. Millsy preferred to Bresh and Toisi >>>


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Korea are going to win :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Squire said:


> Korea are going to win :happy


They aren't playing tonight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Let's go Socceroos!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Early says and already 2-0 up.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Early says and already 2-0 up.


Yep, Aussies looking good, UAE looking ordinary but it can all change with 1 goal.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

2-0 Australia at half, and all going to script so far. 

(Sainsbury 3m, Davidson 14m)


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Huge handball by the UAE #6 just before that second goal, I wonder if the ref would have pulled play back for a penalty had it not gone in the net?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Huge handball by the UAE #6 just before that second goal, I wonder if the ref would have pulled play back for a penalty had it not gone in the net?


It is uncanny how often handballs are missed. I've been at games where everyone in the stadium sees the handball but the ref.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Aside from #10 Abdulrahman, UAE not looking anywhere near as skilful as China.

(Murray has taken a 2 sets to 0 lead in the tennis)


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> It is uncanny how often handballs are missed. I've been at games where everyone in the stadium sees the handball but the ref.


Geez, what about the 2 Aussie corners off the UAE keeper the ref missed?!?

Good win but scrappy second half. They have to play 90 minutes like the first 35.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Geez, what about the 2 Aussie corners off the UAE keeper the ref missed?!?
> 
> Good win but scrappy second half. They have to play 90 minutes like the first 35.


The first corner the ref missed was bad. But the second one only a couple of minutes later an absolute shocker.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Socceroos having a great tournament. 

2-0 and now only 90 minutes from glory.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Winners are grinners!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> The first corner the ref missed was bad. But the second one only a couple of minutes later an absolute shocker.


The offside call against Tim Cahill when he started his run from within his own half was pretty bad too :lol:

Ah well, they got the chocolates, onto the final!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> The offside call against Tim Cahill when he started his run from within his own half was pretty bad too :lol:
> 
> Ah well, they got the chocolates, onto the final!


The refereeing throughout has been below par. At least from what I've have seen, and last night was certainly no exception.

One of our referees, Ben Williams - who I have little time for - was in charge of the Iran vs Iraq match. After the match, the Iran coach said he "doesn't know how Williams sleeps at night." I'm of the same view.

Have seen far uglier wins than last night. But winning is all that matters in cut-throat matches. You win, you proceed. You lose and you leave.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

So, Saturday night in Sydney. It all comes down to this.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arguably the biggest game in the history of Australian soccer this one. Yes we've played in World Cups, but a win in this final would be a huge lift for the profile of soccer in this country and at the same time deliver a massive blow to the rival football codes.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*UAE Officially 3rd*

UAE last night secured 3rd position in the Asian Cup tournament by beating Iraq 3-2 at Newcastle.

Just one and two to decide now and tonight's the night!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

If we can believe the papers Franjic's injury is not as serious as first thought and he will come under consideration.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> Arguably the biggest game in the history of Australian soccer this one. Yes we've played in World Cups, but a win in this final would be a huge lift for the profile of soccer in this country and at the same time deliver a massive blow to the rival football codes.


Dunno man, I think the Uruguay game will go down as one of our most important games in history. Not just because it broke a 32 year drought, but the A League was just starting up, and had we not qualified for 2006, it's doubtful the A-League would have been attended as well as it was. Who knows how long they would have persevered with massive losses, had we not qualified for Germany.

Our performance is Germany was superb though. Reaching the round of 16, and bowing out narrowly and controversially so Italy was a great achievement.

I will say though, and I'm in the minority on this, our 2010 world cup campaign produced arguably better results. We only conceded one goal in our final round of qualifiers, and accrued the same amount of points as we did under Hiddink in 2006. Beating Serbia, and drawing to Ghana while being one man down for 3/4 of the game probably stacks up better than beating Japan, and drawing with Croatia. It was just unfortunate that we copped a heavy loss to Germany which saw us miss out on for and against.

The Asian Cup has been great, and I've enjoyed watching what I have. But we've made the final by beating 2 teams ranked in the 100's, China who are about 90th, and UAE who are around 70. It'll be great to claim major silverware, but theres been far stronger Asian Cup era's


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Dunno man, I think the Uruguay game will go down as one of our most important games in history. Not just because it broke a 32 year drought, but the A League was just starting up, and had we not qualified for 2006, it's doubtful the A-League would have been attended as well as it was. Who knows how long they would have persevered with massive losses, had we not qualified for Germany.
> 
> Our performance is Germany was superb though. Reaching the round of 16, and bowing out narrowly and controversially so Italy was a great achievement.
> 
> ...


If Mile hoists the silverwear tonight it will give soccer in this country a huge lift. Not that it particularly needs one at the present time because things are already tracking along nicely.

As far as rankings go, ours has slipped out beyond 100. So winning these games will still enhance it, and don't forget we have never won this thing before.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> If Mile hoists the silverwear tonight it will give soccer in this country a huge lift. Not that it particularly needs one at the present time because things are already tracking along nicely.
> 
> As far as rankings go, ours has slipped out beyond 100. So winning these games will still enhance it, and don't forget we have never won this thing before.


A win will obviously be good for the sport in Oz, but soccer has never been healthier in Oz, the league and sport have come on in keeps and bounds in the last decade. This time a decade ago, we didn't even have a national league.

The current team is clearly nowhere near our best ever, but I do like what Ange is doing with them and feel it will benefit the socceroos in the long term.

I believe we will only get stronger, as the next bunch of young kids who step up will have benefited from the new curriculum that was brought in place around 2006. It's kind of a fluke how we were able to produce technically gifted players like Kewell and videos under the previous youth set up.

I'm looking forward to the future, but for but let's just enjoy tonight and hope we can Kim chee the cap out of SK.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> A win will obviously be good for the sport in Oz, but soccer has never been healthier in Oz, the league and sport have come on in keeps and bounds in the last decade. This time a decade ago, we didn't even have a national league.
> 
> The current team is clearly nowhere near our best ever, but I do like what Ange is doing with them and feel it will benefit the socceroos in the long term.
> 
> ...


This line-up are only just really beginning to click together, and there is plenty of improvement to come. Yes they will miss Cahill when he's finally gone. But the goals are being spread around and there are some very exciting talents amongst this group. Ange is the ideal man to have in charge too - unfortunately in a way - because if he'd stayed at Victory we were headed for multiple titles. Maybe we still will without him? But it will be harder.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> This line-up are only just really beginning to click together, and there is plenty of improvement to come. Yes they will miss Cahill when he's finally gone. But the goals are being spread around and there are some very exciting talents amongst this group. Ange is the ideal man to have in charge too - unfortunately in a way - because if he'd stayed at Victory we were headed for multiple titles. Maybe we still will without him? But it will be harder.


I don't really follow any particular a league club, ii just like to watch it when I'm at home and hope it continues to improve. Muscat has surprised me as a manager, he seems to be running the ship well. I think Melbourne Victory will always be one of the biggest clubs. They have the best fan base and generally make for an exciting game.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

What a cruel game it can be. South Korea dominant. Luongo brilliant. Australia 1-0 at half.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Snap. Right on half time.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

What a game! Battle of attrition and wills. Great character shown by both teams. 

How we got in front is beyond me. Luongo's goal was world class and completely against the flow of play. Then we hung on bravely for so long, only to be heartbroken with what a minute and and a half to go?

Going into extra-time I thought the disappointment of leading for so long, only to be disappointed right at the death. Coupled with the accumulation of yellow cards and allround exhaustion might play against us. But no. Such a gutsy, gutsy win.

We were privileged to witness one of Australia soccer's very greatest moments last night.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Squire said:


> Australia are getting touched up right now
> 
> South Korea to win the tournament :happy





Squire said:


> Korea are going to win :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty good effort for such a young and newly assembled squad to show that type of mental toughness in such a big game.SK were giving us the big kim chee throughout the game, but were a bit wasteful. Thats probably being a bit harsh on our defenders, as they were pretty good for most part. I thought we were the better team the first time we played, despite losing.

The game has come a long long way. Wind back 10 years ago, and we had no national league, and the Socceroo's had recently lost the Oceania Cup final to New Zealand in which our European based players had to pay for their own flights, etc to play. Now, we're the champions of Asia, at club and international level.

Ange has also come a long way. It was almost a decade ago when he got pumped by Foz in that famous interview.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty good effort for such a young and newly assembled squad to show that type of mental toughness in such a big game.SK were giving us the big kim chee throughout the game, but were a bit wasteful. Thats probably being a bit harsh on our defenders, as they were pretty good for most part. I thought we were the better team the first time we played, despite losing.
> 
> The game has come a long long way. Wind back 10 years ago, and we had no national league, and the Socceroo's had recently lost the Oceania Cup final to New Zealand in which our European based players had to pay for their own flights, etc to play. Now, we're the champions of Asia, at club and international level.
> 
> Ange has also come a long way. It was almost a decade ago when he got pumped by Foz in that famous interview.


We probably did play better the first time we played them and were pretty unlucky that night.

Last night South Korea could have buried us during that period of about 5 to 10 minutes just prior to Luongo's goal. They had two or three golden opportunities that somehow didn't end up in the back of the net. But last night was all about belief and willpower, and Ange's boy's stood the test - just!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Yep, great result, our boys never gave up. Like @Spider, I thought we might crumble in extra time given the intensity of the first 90 minutes and SKs goal to even things up at the death but they hung in there and took control.

Luongo's long range goal was an absolute cracker, totally against the run of play and didn't even catch SK napping, it was such a powerful shot from so far out.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep, great result, our boys never gave up. Like @Spider, I thought we might crumble in extra time given the intensity of the first 90 minutes and SKs goal to even things up at the death but they hung in there and took control.
> 
> Luongo's long range goal was an absolute cracker, totally against the run of play and didn't even catch SK napping, it was such a powerful shot from so far out.


Luongo probably the discovery of the tournament and a worthy winner of Most Valuable Player of the series.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Fair play :smile

:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Squire said:


> Fair play :smile
> 
> :cheers


:cheers It was a super final.

I don't think I could have beared it going to penalties and I was only watching it on TV.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

http://exchange.telstra.com.au/2015...be-to-a-moment-in-australian-football-history

Connecting the globe to a moment in Australian football historyFiled under: Connected by Telstra, Football, Socceroos, sport









Tweet


An estimated 700 million viewers worldwide tuned in on Saturday night to witness a historical win for the Socceroos at ANZ Stadium. Do you know how millions of people from across the globe were able to see Korea level the score in the 91st minute?
Itâ€™s been a very exciting time at Telstra to be involved in this sporting high â€" thanks to our Digital Video Network (DVN)2 , multiple live itinerant transmission feeds, carried from each of the five Aussie venues â€" that connected viewers from around the world during the 20 days of the tournament.
The planning and logistics involved took many months, working with Gear House Australia to help air live coverage from all five venues. The effort was massive. Gear House Australia provided the on-field coverage of the tournament through a fleet of x5 HD super trucks, connected to 18 cameras at each venue. These were linked via Telstraâ€™s Digital Video Network to provide multiple high-definition video feeds and media data services (for on-air production and communications) to a purpose built outside broadcast compound at the host venue, ANZ Stadium.






​With a full house at 80,000 strong we hit new network records! High definition live-to-air feeds soared through to national and international broadcast networks such as Fox Sports, Fox International Channels, ABC, CCTV in China, Sony SIX in India and Eurosport so viewers from across the world could watch the tournament live.
This is another example of the power of the DVN2 and we are proud to say we were able to deliver the triumphant moment when James Troisi scored the victory goal. Congratulations to the Socceroos from everyone at Telstra!


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

700 million. Thats pretty fucking massive to say the least. From memory, we had an estimated tv audience of well over 1 billion watching our 2006 world cup match with Brazil. 700 mill is incredible for an asian cup game.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> 700 million. Thats pretty fucking massive to say the least. From memory, we had an estimated tv audience of well over 1 billion watching our 2006 world cup match with Brazil. 700 mill is incredible for an asian cup game.


Big number all right.

But soccer will never take off in this country...

...or so they claimed atsch

I was one of the 95,000 at the MCG singing You'll Never Walk Alone.....they were wrong!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Why I Knew We Would Win - Ange Postecoglou *

WHEN the whistle sounded to end normal time last Saturday I knew I would have to give one of my most important team talks if we were to create history. While the words spoken are of interest to everybody, for me it was more the body language that showed me we more than ready to overcome the most challenging scenario that can be put to any sportsman.

To know you were a breath away from achieving your goal, one hand on the trophy so to speak, and then have it taken away would be enough to flatten most people. Champions, however, are made of sterner stuff.

* "I knew this group of players were ready for this moment. This is where the Aussie spirit kicks in. It's in the DNA". *


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ang Postecoglou and Mark Milligan will parade the Asian Cup tonight at the Melbourne derby at Docklands. 

Should be in excess of 40,000 there tonight and a great ovation in store for them :cheers


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> Big number all right.
> 
> But soccer will never take off in this country...
> 
> ...


I've always loved following the national team, even when it was very hard to do so as we didn't get SBS up north. @stiflers mum will soon be on the bandwagon after he realises tonight that his Fagons are once again in for a long long season.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Great derby tonight. Crowd of 40,042 and happy with 3-0.

Ange and Millsy spoke briefly with the Asian cup in pride of place on a stand in front of them. But it was a missed opportunity. They should have had an open top car drive them and the cup around the boundary. Would have been far better and produced a much greater crowd reaction.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This is atmosphere, and if you've never been to a soccer match you will have never experienced anything like it in your life.

Keep in mind Celtic, whose supporters are doing the chanting, are the away team >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Australia 1 Germany 1 at half time in their international soccer friendly at the Fritz-Walter-Stadium.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

With only injury time to be played it is Australia 2 Germany 2.

Troisi & Jedinak the scorers for Australia.

Australia came from behind and actually led for 31 minutes prior to Germany's equalizer at 81 minutes.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*FULL TIME SCORE : Australia 2 Germany 2*

Fabulous result for the Socceroos!

The goals can be seen here >>>

http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...n-kaiserslautern/story-e6frf4l3-1227278905571


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Good performance, and not a bad game considering both teams were missing key players. Germany rested half their best team and didnt really seem that interested to be honest. a 2-2 draw against any German team is still a good result.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Good performance, and not a bad game considering both teams were missing key players. Germany rested half their best team and didnt really seem that interested to be honest. a 2-2 draw against any German team is still a good result.


Particularly in Germany.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Interview this morning with Ange. Said he was disappointed with the result, but happy with the way they played against Germany. "An opportunity that went begging. But we'll win the ones that count."

Next up for the Socceroos is Macedonia in a friendly in Skopje on Monday 30 March.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

We could only manage a scoreless draw against Macedonia this morning. Disappointing after our good showing against Germany.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Brisbane with their nose in front of Liverpool tonight - OMG!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

1-1 and the euphoria was short lived. Only 30 minutes in. Interesting game, but the cricket starts soon.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

1-1 at half, and Liverpool being tested so far.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Scoring a goal against Liverpool in a nothing game will go down as the highlight of Aloisi's shit coaching career.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Scoring a goal against Liverpool in a nothing game will go down as the highlight of Aloisi's shit coaching career.


His coaching career is choc full of lowlights. The worst performed coach in the 10 year history of the A League. Was stunned when Brisbane announced his signing.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> His coaching career is choc full of lowlights. The worst performed coach in the 10 year history of the A League. Was stunned when Brisbane announced his signing.


Yep. Brisbane were the best club around a few years ago. Created Australian sporting history. Since Ange left, they've caved in.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Yep. Brisbane were the best club around a few years ago. Created Australian sporting history. Since Ange left, they've caved in.


Still laugh at those who claimed Rado Vidosic was responsible for their success and not Ange. That worked out well after Ange left.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Real Madrid C.F. vs AS Roma - MCG tonight*

What an occasion. Absolutely huge crowd expected. Benitez already criticizing the state of the pitch.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It became a bit of a farce when the scoreless after 90 minute game ended in a 7-6 win on penalties to Roma.

Vasquez missed in the shootout for Madrid, and Keita scored the winning goal for Roma.

I thought they would get a far bigger crowd than 80,746.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hopefully Man City Real is a better event. Got myself some platinum tickets. :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Hopefully Man City Real is a better event. Got myself some platinum tickets. :happy


What did they set you back?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


> What did they set you back?


He sold me the ticket for the $220 price. So I just sold my gold tickets and got 230 each. Profit!

Complete rip off for a friendly, I went to the Chelsea/Sydney FC game and it was dull to say the least. It doesn't feel the same when you're in Aus.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He sold me the ticket for the $220 price. So I just sold my gold tickets and got 230 each. Profit!
> 
> Complete rip off for a friendly, I went to the Chelsea/Sydney FC game and it was dull to say the least. It doesn't feel the same when you're in Aus.


It's as much about the occasion as anything else and usually well worth the money.

We went to the Liverpool vs Melbourne Victory game at the MCG a couple of years ago and got our money's worth just singing _You'll Never Walk Alone _with the other 96,000 people there. Something we'll never forget.

Have been to numerous other international friendlies too. Including seeing Beckham play for LA Galaxy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The juggernaut continues tonight at the MCG

*AS Roma v Manchester City FC *


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

City 5-4 in a penalty shootout.

Comparatively poor crowd. Think it was less than 50,000.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sydney>>> Melb

It's irrefutable


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

4-1 Real Madrid. Action packed first half. Lack luster second half


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Sydney>>> Melb
> 
> It's irrefutable


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> 4-1 Real Madrid. Action packed first half. Lack luster second half


* 99,381 *

Melbourne :clap:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


> * 99,381 *
> 
> Melbourne :clap:


Huge crowd. Melbourme delivers big last night.

Hopefully even better tonight


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Need Barcelona to win with both teams to score.

Put some multi bets on yesterdat. Real Madrid to win and 5 or more goals in match total, along with Crystal Palace, Bourissia Monchengladbach, and the above mentioned.

114/1 @$10. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Need Barcelona to win with both teams to score.
> 
> Put some multi bets on yesterdat. Real Madrid to win and 5 or more goals in match total, along with Crystal Palace, Bourissia Monchengladbach, and the above mentioned.
> 
> 114/1 @$10. Fingers crossed.


Betting on friendlies is a bad idea. Also betting on teams with nothing to play for. Im still fuming chelsea never finished off liverpool at the end of last season. Everyone just stopped trying while i had 2 hundred on it. Never again


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Not srs :lol:

Great city. Ill be back for ufc 193


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Not srs :lol:
> 
> Great city. Ill be back for ufc 193


It was only a bullshit bullshit meter :good


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

The U23's just lost 1-0 to UAE in an olympic qualifier. I only watched half the game, but it was fairly slow paced (as youd expect being played in the middle east) and not many chances for either side. 

Basically have to win the last 2 group games to stay alive. Vietnam should really be a gimme, Jordan could be tough to break down.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Upcoming >>>

*Socceroos v Tajikistan *
Thursday 24th March 2016, Adelaide Oval.
Kick-Off 7:30pm LOCAL

*Socceroos v Jordan *
Tuesday 29th March 2016, Allianz Stadium. 
Kick-Off 8:00pm LOCAL


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Australia will play England on Friday 27th May with an international football clash in Sunderland, England.

The Aussies will likely face a full strength England side that is in final preparations for the 2016 UEFA European Championships


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Perhaps Archie Thompson's last game for Melbourne Victory tonight. What a legend.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I thought 'Buster' Douglas knocking out Mike Tyson was going to be the biggest sporting upset of my lifetime.

Then along came a 5000:1 shot who duly saluted.










Fucking fairytale stuff.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

How good were the Aussie Matildas?

Beat the world's best USA, Japan and then thrashed Brazil 6-1 in the final.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

As I understand it Australia has failed to qualify directly for the World Cup and must now embark on some backdoor route.


----------

